# Trip to DC/Baltimore



## molested_cow (Jul 2, 2011)

I will be going to DC area later this coming week (after July 4th) for work and thinking about staying for the weekend since air fare has been paid for. I've been to DC quite a few times and have lived in outer Baltimore area while doing my internship back in 2004. Other than the places I used to frequent (Loch Raven, Towson), I am not too familiar with places to spend time at.

So are there any good place you will recommend? I am not looking for anything in particular. It can be cultural (small town scene), city, rural, state parks etc. I've just been stuck in s.florida with the same alligators and turtles that I will take anything that isn't....

Any one wants to meet up?


----------



## soleshine (Jul 2, 2011)

If you get a chance you should get out to Harpers Ferry. I'd say it's about 45 mins. from DC. There is a bunch of stuff to do around there.


----------

